# Parental order approved!



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi guys just wanted to share our news...we have our little girl's parental order!!! It was approved on Thursday at the high courts of justice in the Strand.We did it ourselves with the help of our amazing clinic and wonderful friends who did it before us (on FF hugs to B and K x)


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations! That's great news! Xx


----------



## MoonGazer (Jan 2, 2013)

Lovely news!  Congratulations xx


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you girls...we started our quest for a baby in 2008 and we got there in the end! Over the moon!!!
All the best Moongazer...not long now!! x Thankx DaisyMaisy x


----------

